# 20 Gallon Aquarium Setup



## de_1988 (May 2, 2019)

Hello! My first post!

I want to start a Lake Tanganyika tank. I have a 20 gallon aquarium that I would like to be using. It is a long one, not a standard version.
Other than shell dwellers, which are very hard to find, I am curious about what I can keep in a tank this size, as I know it is on the smaller side.
Also, what in addition to a type of cichlid, what type of non cichlid tanks mates would be recommended? 
I have been keeping fish for over 16 years, but I have never ventured into the Lake Tanganyika side of the hobby!

Thank you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

If shell dwellers are out, I would skip any non-cichlid tank makes in a 20GL.

A pair of small, peaceful julidochromis like Gombe would work. Buy six unsexed juveniles and rehome four after a pair forms.


----------



## de_1988 (May 2, 2019)

I like shell dwellers, but I don't see them often at all. The one I did see was pretty pricey.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try ordering online for the best selection and quality.


----------



## de_1988 (May 2, 2019)

I'm not a fan of that. The shipping is always so much. 
The most local LFS has Brichardi that they said are good for a 20, but I'm not sure.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not put brichardi in a 20L but a 29G would work.

The price of individual fish online is less than the LFS. If you buy a fair number, the overall total with shipping will be less as well.


----------



## de_1988 (May 2, 2019)

What are some good websites that you would recommend? My LFS sells Julidochromis for around $35 a piece, which I find insane.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Where in the United States are you?

I have a 20 set up with a pair of Chalinochromis Brichardi, and they are breeding continually. Only other fish in with them are a few small bristlenose. With a 20 long, it is amazing how much space the male takes up. I find their behavior to be quite similar to julies that I've kept in the past.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

de_1988 said:


> I'm not a fan of that. The shipping is always so much.
> The most local LFS has Brichardi that they said are good for a 20, but I'm not sure.


I have a pair of Neolamprologus pulcher (Daffodil Brichardi) in a 20 Long ... and they seem comfortable enough with it to have colonized it with about 40 - 50 fry in the last month or two.

The parents are around 3 1/2" to 4" ...

Of course, longterm it wouldn't work ... if I planned to keep all the fry ... :lol:


----------



## de_1988 (May 2, 2019)

nodima said:


> Where in the United States are you?
> 
> I have a 20 set up with a pair of Chalinochromis Brichardi, and they are breeding continually. Only other fish in with them are a few small bristlenose. With a 20 long, it is amazing how much space the male takes up. I find their behavior to be quite similar to julies that I've kept in the past.


Right bellow you in CT, well depending on which part of Mass you are from haha.

The Brichardi at the LFS just look grey, not as colorful as the ones mentioned above. The LFS said they only get to be about 3 inches. Are there various versions of Brichardi? Size wise.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look at the Cichlid-forum profiles to see various species of Brichardi.

Also lighting in LFS is not always the best...experienced fishkeepers take a flashlight to see true colors. Don't scare the fish though.


----------



## de_1988 (May 2, 2019)

I went to a different LFS today and their prices were very high!
One of the two LFS did have Neolamprologus leleupi, but they were about $25 per fish. The Juli's were from 25 to 30. They didn't have the julidochromis transcriptus that I was looking for either. Other Juli's. just not the transcriptus. 
Mind you, the ones that had looked similar. I believe one hey had was julidochromis marlieri. The simplistic look of the brichardi was so pretty though!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Are you at the NY end of CT or the RI end? Nevertheless, there are several great clubs within short drives. Danbury has a club, there is one in Springfield MA, Providence RI, and a New England Cichlid club. All of these clubs have auctions and general meetings regularly. If you can't find what you need in the LFS, I highly recommend connecting with the clubs. Membership is short money, and there are some tremendous opportunities to get fish not often available. Feel free to drop me a PM if you have other questions on this.

I believe that there is a major Cichlid convention in CT this summer (end of July, I think)

As far as types of Brichardi, there are several closely related species that look like the Neolamprologus Brichardi, and there are other fish genus which have species named Brichardi - the Chalinochromus Brichardi I mentioned earlier. These are named after the ichtheologist Pierre Brichard, FWIW.


----------



## de_1988 (May 2, 2019)

The NY end. Danbury is maybe 40 minutes away. I will have to look into the convention! 
Thanks!


----------

